# Pond Balls



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I recently posted an article about guys fishing for balls in the ponds. I was very interested in what if anything happens to a ball sitting in a pond for a week or so, would it become water logged, lose performance or we're we being fed a line by the guys retrieving them. Well here's some info you might find interesting:

Taylor Made Demands That Orlimar Cease and Desist Infringement of Moisture Block Patent; Unique Air Tight Golf Ball Sleeve Protects against Loss of Distance
Taylor Made's(R) exclusive sleeve design keeps the company's new InerGel golf balls factory-fresh by blocking atmospheric moisture that can diminish performance.

"Taylor Made has spent more than 10 years and millions of dollars developing a superior golf ball and ball packaging technology," said Erb. "We are pleased to see the concept validated by another company, but will certainly not stand idly by while our competitors trample on our intellectual property rights. We believe our patent is very clear in covering golf ball packaging that acts as a moisture barrier. The design is a breakthrough because our research shows that golf balls can lose up to six yards for every six months they sit on the shelf in ordinary packaging, due to moisture absorption from normal humidity in the air. Other golf ball manufacturers have claimed to have recognized the problem, but have failed to invent a solution to it."

__________________________

Golf ball manufacturers have recently introduced a new type of two-piece golf ball for use by tour players. The new golf balls provide a softer feeling to the ball when struck with a club. Manufacturers have achieved this characteristic by lowering the core compression and softening the cover of the golf ball. Golf ball manufacturers have also recently developed a three-layer golf ball having an intermediate mantle between the core and the cover. The three-layer golf ball provides a softer feel to the golf ball while also providing maximum distance and durability. 

Unfortunately, multi-piece golf balls typically absorb moisture when they are subjected to prolonged storage under ambient conditions of temperature and humidity. A short period of moisture absorption can cause significant changes in the performance characteristics of the ball. Such moisture absorption may affect the weight of the ball, as well as the physical and mechanical characteristics of the various materials that make up the different pieces of the golf ball structure, including the cover, the core and the mantle.

One other characteristic that is affected by moisture absorption is the initial velocity of the golf ball. United States Golf Association (USGA) rules govern the allowable ranges of initial velocity values for golf balls. 

As described in U.S. Pat. No. 5,875,891, moisture has been shown to adversely affect the initial velocity of a ball over a very short period of time. According to this reference, "the initial velocity loss is approximately 2.5 ft/sec. over twelve months for golf balls having a soft cover, between 50 to 60 shore D, in an environment of 72° F. and 50% of relative humidity (RH). Such a initial velocity loss of 2.5 ft/sec. corresponds to a loss of distance of approximately 6 to 10 yards when the ball is struck with a driver. For a golf ball having a hard cover, between 68-72 shore D in the same conditions, the initial velocity loss over 12 months is approximately 0.5 ft/sec." 

The problem of moisture absorption is particularly acute for soft cover balls because the soft cover is more permeable to moisture than a hard cover, so the moisture reaches the core more easily. Because it is made of a highly hygroscopic material, the core absorbs this moisture, which degrades the desired properties of the core. The degradation in performance characteristics is generally accelerated when the ambient storage temperature becomes higher. For a soft cover ball at a temperature around 110° F. and 50% RH, a velocity loss of 2.5 ft/sec may occur in only a few weeks, as opposed to twelve months for a soft cover ball in an environment of 72° F. and 50% RH. During transportation of the golf ball from the manufacturing facility to a retail store, actual storage conditions are closer to these conditions. Consequently, soft cover balls may experience a large reduction in performance characteristics when being transported from the manufacturing facilities to the retail store. 

U.S. Pat. No. 5,875,891 discloses a packaging for golf balls that acts as a barrier inhibiting moisture absorption by a golf ball during storage. In one embodiment, the packaging includes a sealing member that defines an internal closed volume that is configured to receive golf ball(s). The sealing member preferably has a laminate structure that includes a moisture barrier layer, a sealing layer and a structural layer. According to the reference, "There is therefore a need for a packaging that may be used to store golf balls prior to first use and prevent the damage associated with difficult storage and shipping conditions, such as temperature and moisture. Such a packaging should sufficiently protect the golf ball to ensure the freshness of the golf ball and preserve the optimum properties of the golf ball prior to first use, while also preserving and protecting the structure of the ball. The packaging should be both capable of protecting single or multiple golf balls and retaining the physical and mechanical properties of the ball, such as the initial velocity value, until the packaging is opened." The reference purports to satisfy these needs. U.S. Pat. No. 5,875,981 at col. 3 lines 49-65.

I guess I'm gonna use up all the "Experienced Balls" I've collected over the years, it still gets expensive considering the number I lose in a year. But I think I'll use my newbie's when I'm playing head to head or scrambles.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I guess I'm glad I live in Colorado. The humidity here rarely gets above 35%, so balls should last for years.  

I've fished balls from ponds before, and never noticed any performance issues with them, but I never did a quantitative analysis either. And I don't usually play them the same day anyway. A "recycled" ball may sit in my bag for weeks before I put it in play, and then it's generally a casual round. I don't keep them if they're discolored or otherwise look like the've been in the water for a long time.


----------

